# 40000 SQL-Befehle ausführen



## tommi13 (24. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe in einer Textdatei auf meinem Server ca. 40000 sql befehle stehen, die ich ausführen möchte.

Gibt es irgendeinen Trick, wie ich das ganz schnell machen kann?

thx 4 help


----------



## Gumbo (24. März 2006)

Arbeite lieber direkt mit dem SQL-DBMS und gehe nicht den Umweg über PHP. Mit welchem DBMS arbeitest du denn?


----------



## tommi13 (24. März 2006)

Naja wenn ich die Datei mit phpmyadmin verarbeiten will, haut der mir nach etwas längerere zeit einen fehler raus, weil die datei zu groß ist, oder was auch immer. jedenfalls kann der die nicht handeln...

Sind auch alles nur insert befehle


----------



## Gumbo (24. März 2006)

Mit welchem SQL-Datenbankverwaltungssystem arbeitest du denn nun? Im Falle von MySQL könntest du etwa mysqlimport oder die LOAD DATA INFILE-Syntax nehmen.


----------



## tommi13 (24. März 2006)

Okay das sieht ja gut aus mit mysqlimport.

Allerdings versteh ich das nicht genau:



> Bei jeder Textdatei, die auf der Kommandozeile angegeben wird, entfernt mysqlimport jegliche Erweiterungen vom Dateinamen und benutzt das Ergebnis, um festzulegen, in welche Tabelle der Dateiinhalt importiert werden soll. Dateien namens patient.txt, patient.text und patient beispielsweise würden alle in eine Tabelle namens patient importiert werden.



Wenn in der Datei jetzt insert befehle stehen, steht doch in jedem sql statement, auf welche tabelle der befehl ausgeführt wird, oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## xCondoRx (27. März 2006)

Es kommt auch drauf an, was für Befehle du ausführen willst.. Sind es normale INSERT´s ohne Bedingung oder mit Bedingung etc..
Poste am besten mal ein Beispiel..


----------

